# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Comercialización  Exportación de algodón peruano creció 163% en primeros cuatro meses de 2009

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Bolivia fue el principal comprador y concentra el 90% de envíos, según Adex*   _Algodón peruano se vende al exterior._   *Lima, jun. 07 (ANDINA).-* Las exportaciones agrarias tradicionales crecieron en 20 por ciento durante el primer cuatrimestre del año gracias al desempeño de algunas de sus partidas como el algodón que registró un crecimiento de 163 por ciento, al sumar envíos por un millón 410 mil dólares, informo hoy la Asociación de Exportadores (Adex).  
Según información del Sistema de Inteligencia Comercial Adex Data Trade, el Perú exportó algodón sin cardar ni peinar, en una diversidad de longitudes, en un total de tres partidas durante los primeros cuatro meses del año. 
Explicó que el principal comprador de algodón peruano fue Bolivia con una demanda por un millón 256 mil dólares, lo cual significa 249 por ciento más que en el mismo periodo del año anterior cuando sus pedidos sumaron 359,738 dólares. De esta manera concentró el 90 por ciento del total. 
Otros compradores son Japón (87,411 dólares), Corea del Sur (17,198 dólares), Canadá (17,186 dólares), Indonesia (16,653 dólares) y República Checa (15,938 dólares). 
Los nuevos destinos, si los comparamos con los primeros cuatro meses del año pasado, fueron cuatro: Japón, Corea del Sur, Canadá y República Checa. 
Adex indicó que si bien la exportación del algodón peruano muestra un comportamiento positivo, son otros países a nivel mundial los que cultivan mayores superficies y es el caso de la India, Estados Unidos, China, Pakistán, Brasil, Nigeria y Turquía, entre otros. 
Un informe del Área de Inteligencia Comercial de Adex señala que las zonas en donde se concentran la mayor producción de algodón peruano son los valles de La Chira (Piura); Chiclayo (Lambayeque); Santa, Chimbote y Casma (Ancash); Chichón, Turín, Cañete, Mala (Lima); Chincha, Pisco, Ica, Palpa, Nazca (Ica) y Acari (Arequipa). 
Respecto a las empresas exportadoras al primer cuatrimestre de este año, la principal fue la Central de Comercio Algodonero con un crecimiento de 249 por ciento (envíos por un millón 256 mil dólares). 
Le sigue la Corporación Algodonera del Pacífico (70,958 dólares), Romero Trading (66,242 dólares) y Bergman Rivera (17,186 dólares).  *Foto: ANDINA/Archivo*Temas similares: Artículo: Perú produjo 1,482 toneladas de papa en los primeros cuatro meses del año Artículo: Producción agropecuaria creció 3.8% en primeros ocho meses del año, según Minag Exportación de algodón peruano creció 163% en primeros cuatro meses de 2009 Exportaciones peruanas de café a Colombia crecieron 7,337% en primeros cuatro meses del 2009 Exportaciones peruanas de café a Colombia crecieron 7,337% en primeros cuatro meses del 2009

----------

